# Don't know where I fit?



## puss2cats (Mar 30, 2009)

Today is OTD and the expected BFN has knocked all the life out of me. ET was 30\6 but AF appeared monday,had to continue with drugs for 6 long days. Knowing it was a watse of time. The 2 embies used were the last of my snow babies from fresh cycle in 2002.
Had worse day ever, DH been out all day,popped in then out again and I feel if I hadn't mentioned phoning the hospital he would't even realise what today was. I just can't face him. Sorry if there are typos but in bed on phone and its not so easy. Had lots of 'I'm sorry' messages and I'm sure people feel something but I feel its just words.
DH coming so will continue tomorrow. Maybe I should do a diary but never been able to do one in 38 years so unlikey now!


----------



## Han72 (Feb 15, 2007)

Oh hon, I'm so sorry to hear of your bfn    please come over to the negative cycle chat thread where there are others you can talk to, you're not alone   

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=258646.msg4553961#new

Take care hon

xxx


----------

